# Looking for a "breather membrane" to use under a metal roof. New construction.



## redplanet (4 mo ago)

Breather membranes are traditional in the U.K. under tile, slate and metal roofs. Designed to be installed unsupported over bare rafters, with battens on top and final roofing fixed to the battens. An example is Tyvek Supro which his not available in the U.S. I'm looking for a similar product that I can buy here, to use on an accessory building that is not required to meet code. Basically a storage building.

The layers of my roof will be: continuous XPS rigid board applied to the bottoms of wooden rafters, breather membrane draped over the tops of the rafters, battens over that and exposed fastener metal panels to finish. The space between the breather membrane and the metal panels will be ventilated.

Does anyone know of a membrane product I can buy that will fulfill this function?


----------

